# dodo juice



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im after some samples of different dodo juice waxes to try before i buy, can anyone spare any? im willing to pay


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We are aiming to bring out small sample jars in September, but sadly you may have to rely on the generosity of others until then. All my darn jars are 250ml at the moment


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok can you let me know please, unless you sell 250ml pots? im really interested in buying some if not all of the dodo juice range as ive heard very good things, and after hearing about them helping out gaz and other bits on DW i thought it would be an ideal company to invest in


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

pm sent dodo factory


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

I would also be interested in these too - purchase is no problem (or trade with another member).

Personally I like to try a product before adding to my garage of ever filling shelves (plus a sample is easier to hide from the Mrs) - I have so many waxes/sealants that just lay there unused (yes, the Mrs nags for that too).


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep, I'm down to 1oz of VC left, and it's either VC again, or DJ, probably purple haze, but jungle juice or orange crush are in contention.

Unless I fall to the temptation of BoS :doublesho


----------



## Strokin04 (Sep 18, 2007)

Has Dodo come out with there sample size containers yet? I am really wanting to try some of this wax.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We are aiming to bring out small sample jars in September, but sadly you may have to rely on the generosity of others until then. All my darn jars are 250ml at the moment


ditto, sounds like a good idea as I would like to try some too


----------



## Nobski (May 29, 2007)

Bump :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have the sample pots in now: 30ml in size. We have sent the labels to print and will be filling jars shortly. Lots going on, so expect a mid-October launch of these. Price will be 4.50 GBP inc VAT at initial estimates with a volume discount if you want samples of all the range.

All the best
DF


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

will there be a sample of the pre wax ?


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

will you post on here when ready ? Sounds good...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

dennis said:


> will there be a sample of the pre wax ?


Nope, not in the immediate future. At 13.50 for 250ml it is not that expensive a product compared to the waxes, and it simply wouldn't be economical or practical to package it much smaller - you'd get through 50ml of PWC in seconds compared to 50ml of wax. However, we may do smaller bottles in tester packs in the future, but I doubt they would be less than 100ml.

Mav - sure, as soon as the 30ml tester pots are ready I'll let everyone know.

All the best
Dom (DF)


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We have the sample pots in now: 30ml in size. We have sent the labels to print and will be filling jars shortly. Lots going on, so expect a mid-October launch of these. Price will be 4.50 GBP inc VAT at initial estimates with a volume discount if you want samples of all the range.
> 
> All the best
> DF


great price, look forward to them :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah great price this sounds very good!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

yep i see what you mean about the pre wax. i apologise for being a numpty.
i,m about to order some p haze. but would like to have the range of dd juice to offer to my clients, as i,m getting busy in that department. my wax collection at the moment is like a blooming sweet shop.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Is the Pre wax cleanser for sale yet?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lime Prime is available for pre-order. Limited stocks available later on this week via resellers. Likely to be a fortnight before all resellers have stock.

All the best
DF


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheers... Argie waits....:thumb: :wave:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

clss, cant wait to try out purple haze. it would be great if more companies did trial size as i only clean my own car so not much product required


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

can't wait to get hold of some of these to try out. Keep us updated


----------



## LXI 87 (Aug 29, 2007)

Any word on these yet?


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We have the sample pots in now: 30ml in size. We have sent the labels to print and will be filling jars shortly. Lots going on, so expect a mid-October launch of these. Price will be 4.50 GBP inc VAT at initial estimates with a volume discount if you want samples of all the range.
> 
> All the best
> DF


Any news yet on the samples???.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Still on course for mid October... label proofs in later this week, then need to fill the jars and send labels to production.

All the best
DF


----------



## matrix_808 (Sep 22, 2007)

hey dodo factory, really want to try out some of your guy's wax when the samples come out, but will you ship to the US? are there any dealers in the US that sell the full tub as well?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Some guys (like autoperfection.co.uk ) have already shipped some full-sized 250ml Dodo to the states. The 30ml sample pots will be smaller and lighter and more friendly for air express shipping, so we/they/other resellers will be able to send these out globally.


----------



## matrix_808 (Sep 22, 2007)

cool, ill try waiting on the samples then.

thanks


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

just ordered a sample of rubbish boy's wax from his site, looking forward to the dodo ones, will they be available from all dodo resellers? :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Slick

It will be up to the resellers whether they stock them; I am guessing the sample packs with multiple waxes will prove popular.

All the best
DF


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Hi Slick
> 
> It will be up to the resellers whether they stock them; I am guessing the sample packs with multiple waxes will prove popular.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply DF :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Dont wait for the samples, buy it now the stuff is spot on.
I have used used both the pre wax and the wax and they are greaaaat


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Id love to try a sample, My car is Ford Moondust silver.. Any suggestions?!

Im using VMG, EX-P and Optimum Spray Wax atm!


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi dodo man...any news on the samples? or are we still looking at mid oct? (this week).

cheers, 

Ben


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ben

We have about 20 sample jars of each wax filled so far, with more to come. We have had labelling prototypes done and need to make a few tweaks to the labels (slightly too small), but then they will be ready. My guess is another fortnight before thse new labels get printed and stuck onto full sample pots for resale.

All the best
DF


----------



## matrix_808 (Sep 22, 2007)

ya let us know when the samples are ready, looking forward to trying out a few. how much is it going to cost and for how much?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They will be 4.50 GBP inc VAT for 30ml sample pot, I think. They may be cheaper when grouped together as a set.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

*cant wait for sample packs!*


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> They will be 4.50 GBP inc VAT for 30ml sample pot, I think. They may be cheaper when grouped together as a set.


Nice one, from where will the samples be available to purchase?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I picked up a sample of this for the time being for £4.50:

sample


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

any sample pix , come on the suspense is killing me


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Dom,

Count me in for a sample pack of all 4 Dodo's please mate :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I would also be very interested in a few dodo samples!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumb: I certainly like the sound of this but I just wanted to know whether you will be doing sampling pots of your 3 new waxes as well as the older 5?

I would love to buy all 8 but would like to test them out first before I buy a full pot of whichever ones I could add to my collection longterm.

Any ideas on when these will be ready to buy as I have my money waiting - especially at £4.50 per pot.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I may be tempted with some Purple Haze or possibly one of the new ones!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Part of the delay is that we will be launching the samples in all 8 flavours/varieties.

Some labelled pots should be ready by now, but allow another week for me to get my bottom into the correct gear.


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

I know this maybe a stupid question, however, how much would a sample pot cover?


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Part of the delay is that we will be launching the samples in all 8 flavours/varieties.
> 
> Some labelled pots should be ready by now, but allow another week for me to get my bottom into the correct gear.


oooh I can't wait now


----------



## softt (Aug 26, 2007)

would love a sampler of this


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Mid October now  

Any sign yet??


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeez, you guys are keen. The first few pots are about ready but we haven't got any sent out yet and don't want to release one or two if we can help it... we'd rather have 20-30 of each to avoid disappointing people. Now if you'd just form an orderly queue


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Which one is most suited to a metallic silver? I'll only be having one to start! Thanks


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Jeez, you guys are keen. The first few pots are about ready but we haven't got any sent out yet and don't want to release one or two if we can help it... we'd rather have 20-30 of each to avoid disappointing people. Now if you'd just form an orderly queue


I would like a sample pot of each if possible.
How would you like this queue to form up? Like this:

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Max M4X WW said:


> Which one is most suited to a metallic silver? I'll only be having one to start! Thanks


Light Fantastic if you like soft or Diamond White if you like hard. I put a guide to help people select one here.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now).


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now).
7. Grizzle 1x Blue Velvet & 1x Hard Candy


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Now if you'd just form an orderly queue


Is this orderly enough? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet, 1 x rain forest rub


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

FFS can no one copy an paste properly. some **** cut me out!!

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
*14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy*


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 9, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Dodo Dude, surely we must be EXTREMELY close to delivery? Possibly next week? :lol:


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
21.aJay - all 4 hard waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
21.aJay - all 4 hard waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
22. Kron - 1x sample of Blue Velvet 1x sample Purple Haze and 1x Lime Prime.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
21.aJay - all 4 hard waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
22. Kron - 1x sample of Blue Velvet 1x sample Purple Haze and 1x Lime Prime
23. Slick 77 - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, you guys are certainly interested aintcha! 

Mike... you are just showing off now 

I am getting a current stock take and I'll try and find a way of sorting people out without annoying our resellers too much or disappointing the people who have posted here. I may limit our involvement to the *first 25* in the queue, seeing as we are up to 23 as I write this. All further orders *must* go through our resellers when they have stock.

So please, no more than 25 in the queue or the Dodo will get into trouble


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
21.aJay - all 4 hard waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
22. Kron - 1x sample of Blue Velvet 1x sample Purple Haze and 1x Lime Prime
23. Slick 77 - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
24. Smoki1969 - all 8 waxes and a bottle of Lime Prime


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK folks, last one, then the club's full, fire regs you see... and the rest will just have to stare forlornly from the other side of the velvet rope


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
21.aJay - all 4 hard waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
22. Kron - 1x sample of Blue Velvet 1x sample Purple Haze and 1x Lime Prime
23. Slick 77 - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
24. Smoki1969 - all 8 waxes and a bottle of Lime Prime
25. Max M4X WW - just light fantastic please and lime prime depending on prices! Thanks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool - OK, NO MORE on the list please 

If any more names do get added, I won't be able to fulfil them but will pass their details on to our resellers who have taken samples as stock. The whole point of these lovely people is that they are better at putting things in jiffy bags and looking after you than I am 

Thanks to everyone for their interest - and patience. The Dodo 25 will be getting sorted next week, if my crossed fingers are to be relied upon.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Mike... you are just showing off now


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

1. GlynRS2 - all 8 waxes
2. Wozza - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
3. Riggsy - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
4. DarrylB - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
5.andyboygsi - all 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime.
6. ahaydock - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet (for now
7. mattjonescardiff - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
(if I cant stretch to that when the price comes in then rain forest rub, hard candy, blue velvet & the lime prime)
8. MK1 - All 4 hard waxes and a bottle of lime prime price dependant incl shipping to the Netherlands
9. NKS - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
10. V12MSM - All 4 hard waxes (Already got Lime Prime )
11. chopper602 - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Light Fantastic, 1 x bottle of lime prime (for now)
12. cdti_sri - all 8 waxes
13. dundeered - 1 x purple haze, 1 x blue velvet
14. Grizzle 1x blue velvet 1x Hard Candy
15. twhincup 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
16. Sparkycasual - All 4 Hard Waxes
17. Kahuna - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
18. ZoE - 1x sample of Purple Haze, 1x sample of Blue Velvet
19. mobitune - Blue Velvet, Hard Candy, Purple Haze & Rain Forest - oh, and a bottle of lime prime.
20.alan burnett- all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
21.aJay - all 4 hard waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
22. Kron - 1x sample of Blue Velvet 1x sample Purple Haze and 1x Lime Prime
23. Slick 77 - all 8 waxes price dependant and a bottle of Lime Prime.
24. Smoki1969 - all 8 waxes and a bottle of Lime Prime
25. Max M4X WW - just light fantastic please and lime prime depending on prices! Thanks


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like I missed the boat  do you have a list of resellers?


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Mav2006 said:


> do you have a list of resellers?


click!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

CALLING THE 'DODO 25':

Hi guys, as promised, a limited number of pre-launch sample sets have been produced and are ready to go. I will work through the orders in the list, but can't promise the later entries whether they will get their wax samples as it depends whether the 'price dependent' crew higher up the list take their orders or not.

Prices will be 4.50 GBP inc VAT per sample pot or 34.50 GBP inc VAT for all eight pots. Lime Prime is 13.50 GBP inc VAT for a 250ml bottle (standard size). Postage/packing/handling will be a flat 2.50 GBP per order.

If you are one of the Dodo 25, PLEASE PM ME. I need your address details and to tell you how to pay. If you want to cancel your order, please also PM me so that I can manage the limited stock.

Cheers
DF


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

PM sent :wave:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

pm sent :wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

PM Sent!


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

Pm Sent!!!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

PM sent for all 8 samples order :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

PM Sent early this morning :thumb:


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

PM just sent for all 8 and Lime Prime :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. I have now PM'd back all who PM'd me... in the order of the queue, so stock has been allocated on a first come, first served basis. Most people have exactly what they want 

If you are in the queue but haven't PM'd, you may have been gazumped... but fear not, make contact anyway if you still want a sample pot and I will see what we have left.

All the best
DF


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

payment sent cheers Dom


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Payment sent via Paypal for all 8 waxes
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Payment sent :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Paypal payment sent!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

PM sent!!! :thumb:

I hope i am not too late....pleaasse!!!!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

payment sent! woohoo now i gotta wait on the postie


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

payment sent


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Are they coming standard delivery via Royal Snail?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup. The strikes are over, things are back to normal, and couriering as little as 60ml of wax (in some cases) is overkill.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fair enuff, just wondered whether I will need to be there to sign for it, but guess not. Thanks Dom, hopefully should arrive soon!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They aren't going special delivery, so no signature required. I will ask for them to be sent out first class in any case.

All the best
Dom


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just paid via paypal mate :thumb:


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

anyone received samples yet


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Patience Patience!


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

no and I cant wait til I do..


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

mines here , got a phone call to say a package with what looks like poker chips has arrived , off my seat and down the office like a rat up a drain pipe


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

also nice sample pots , clear instructions , more traders could should try this option to allow detailers chance to sample different products
thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im tempted now, if theres any left, can you pm me dodo? cheers


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Got mine, thanks Dom!


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

yep me too ,thanks!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got mine too - nice little pots :thumb:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

oooh Im hopin mine will be at home waiting


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Pics


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

Just got in to find mine in the door! going outside to try them out now!! 

thanks Dom


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

just got word from the missus i think my samples have arrived


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Excellent just came home to log into work and there is a parcel here!no work getting done today im off out to garage to play!


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine arrived today. For some reason I feel compelled to keep smelling them all and then lining them up in a row like toy cars.
Excellent idea to sell in smaller sizes.


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Postie abandoned mine at the door at lunchtime, proceeded to press the doorbell about 100 times then walked off 

Great job Mr Dodo  im impressed, Hope to try them over the w/end at some stage. (Tell the guys at the warehouse not to open them and wipe their fingers over the wax next time.. one had a big finger print on it lol)


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you guys like them. The production sample kits will be available in about 3 weeks from our resellers.

Couple of (semi) interesting points:

1) The 'missing' O in DODO on Blue Velvet etc is a weird printing error that we hope to rectify before full production. So you peeps have something very unique that will be worth, oooh, pence, on ebay in years to come.

2) The hard waxes may need a bit of 'warming up' ie rubbing the surface with your finger. This is because the cooling rate is a bit different for the smaller sample pots.

3) Due to the multiple labels, new 'kit' packaging and extra labour required to put the kits together the price for a kit may end up a fraction more than the cost of 8x individual sample pots, as sold to you guys here. So you could have got a bit of a bargain.

4) D|F's final thought... ENJOY THEM!!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Recieved mine yesterday, thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice Wozza. Need to get some shots of the lot of mine all together, proper man sized pots


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

They are the large pots (new plastic version - not glass) and I have the trade "Jumbo" size Lime Prime


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a full (glass)set now as well!!!!

Out with Blue Velvet and Purple Haze tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

Beginning to wish i'd ordered some of the others now too 

Maybe they are just too cold, but the application didn't seem the easiest.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

mobitune said:


> Maybe they are just too cold, but the application didn't seem the easiest.





Dodo Factory said:


> 2) The hard waxes may need a bit of 'warming up' ie rubbing the surface with your finger. This is because the cooling rate is a bit different for the smaller sample pots.


If you can't get them going with your finger try using a MF cloth or MF applicator, something with a bit more bite.


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

D'oh! I've got purple haze to try yet.. forgot I got that one 

Thanks rubbishboy for the tip, I was using a microfibre applicator.. probably didn't help that the jar has a small neck - cant please some ppl I know 

Good wax though, once I got it on


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Got mine the other day, put Orange Crush on a red CTR the day, lush!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Wozza said:


> They are the large pots (new plastic version - not glass) and I have the trade "Jumbo" size Lime Prime


LOL, that would make the Lime Prime a 2 litre trade bottle - a real bucket of pre-wax cleanser 

We are going to do 500ml Lime Prime bottles in November, for those that want them.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry you are finding the hard wax more difficult to apply than normal mobitune, it is true what Ben has posted. Due to cooling characteristics in small pots rather than large ones, the wax (the same and just as good!) ends up being fractionally harder to 'start'. Rub it with your finger to get it going a bit. You won't have any probs with the Purple Haze. Soft waxes aren't as fussy as hard waxes re potting.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, that would make the Lime Prime a 2 litre trade bottle - a real bucket of pre-wax cleanser
> 
> We are going to do 500ml Lime Prime bottles in November, for those that want them.


Me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me.
And me.
:lol:

In fact, I'd take a 2 litre trade bottle if you did one!


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

just gonna take a break out from doing all the labels to show the range so far... short of the sample size 3 new hard waxes, didn't have them for me when you guys wanted them all......










but, break now over, back to work - lots more new around the corner


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

How do you get your hands on the Dodo Sample pots?


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry the sample are gone, for now

i only had so many made as a first run, now i have to organise some serious label production for these things.

sample pot packs will be available from our resellers sometime mid-end november, i am werking as fast as i can.... promise


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

theDodo said:


> sorry the sample are gone, for now
> 
> i only had so many made as a first run, now i have to organise some serious label production for these things.
> 
> sample pot packs will be available from our resellers sometime mid-end november, i am werking as fast as i can.... promise


Look forward to it. I've suddenly sat up and took notice of you lot, have been very impressed with the results i've seen.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just collected my samples from the post office this morning.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## sidicks (Sep 18, 2007)

I've now ordered a full size pot of the Blue Velvet was for use on my Atlas Grey 911, but am still keen to try some samples of the other waxes to see the different effects than can be achieved or maybe even to use on my wife's Silver A3 if she is lucky!

Will be looking out for those extra sample pots..........
:wave: 
Sidicks


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Would love to try out some of those samples........:wave:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

damn, damn, damn..... again :wall: 

I really want to try some of these but keep missing out. Tried the raffles at the DW events and never got any, and keep missing all the threads for free or paid samples  

Can you let us know when these will hit the resellers, as I need a few other bits anyway so will combine the order.

By the way, what would be the wettest look for a dark red pearl, and ideally good for solid pale yellow and dark'ish silver. I know that might simply mean one of the generic versions but I want the wettest looking finish please, regardless of colour charging.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> damn, damn, damn..... again :wall:
> 
> I really want to try some of these but keep missing out. Tried the raffles at the DW events and never got any, and keep missing all the threads for free or paid samples
> 
> ...


I'd say Purple Haze would be perfect for both of your cars, next up Banana Armour, and I know someone who has both in their van


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> I'd say Purple Haze would be perfect for both of your cars, next up Banana Armour, and I know someone who has both in their van


:lol:

did I mention I was broke after buying the car

:wave:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Are there any companies set up to sell the full range of sample pots of dodo yet?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope.

Packaging has taken longer to sort than expected and it will be the end of Nov until resellers have stock. Apologies to all who are waiting. But trust me, it'll be worth it. The final products in multi-packaging look great.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmm...something to look forward too


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Nope.
> 
> Packaging has taken longer to sort than expected and it will be the end of Nov until resellers have stock. Apologies to all who are waiting. But trust me, it'll be worth it. The final products in multi-packaging look great.


are these available individually or only in multi-packs?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

multi packs would be better surely, as you can try each one to determine which would be best for your own individual needs?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They will initially be available in either multipacks of 4 and 8 only.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cool - happy with that :thumb:


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

Looking forward to trying these! :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

are these with the resellers yet?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

No, we don't have them yet.


Dodo Juice - Black Wow - Original Edition - Juiced Edition


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> No, we don't have them yet.
> 
> 
> Dodo Juice - Black Wow - Original Edition - Juiced Edition


any idea when mate?cant wait to get my hands on them b4 xmas:thumb: :wave:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

clifford said:


> any idea when mate?cant wait to get my hands on them b4 xmas:thumb: :wave:


Anytime soon I believe, mid december was mentioned.


Dodo Juice - Black Wow - Original Edition - Juiced Edition


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Don't forget us mate's across the pond............:wave:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

i am trying to get the packaging and labelling finished for release before xmas, i will keep you guys updated


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

excellent :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

any news?


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

any news on these yet wife is looking 4 ideas and thinks im leaving it late to give her my xmas list


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys

I think pj and I are going to have to put our hands up and admit defeat on this one as due to some bad luck with label production, I just don't think we can get these out before xmas. Essentially, we had a computer glitch at the printing end, which meant random labels were printed incorrectly, and we had to keep resupplying artwork files and awaiting proofs. This has delayed the labels by about a month.

We have been able to launch 500ml Lime Prime, Rubbishboy's Juiced Edition and - in the next day or so, just before xmas - we will launch the Detailing World Doublewax, but the logistics of launching the three sampling packs, with their 20 or so labels, applying them, packing them and shipping them out will just be a bridge too far. We apologise for any disappointment, thank you for your patience, and hope that they will be worth the wait when the arrive in January.

All the best
DF


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update, look forward to trying these in the new year.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh never mind im sure they will be worth the wait..look forward to the new year..:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think we can all see you tried your hardest to be ready for xmas


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup, very, very sorry guys. One thing I hate are missed deadlines... always have. We always try to underpromise and overdeliver and this is the one instance where we have let a few of you down. At least we got some pre-production sample pots out in November. The new ones will be worth it, though, so thanks for hanging on


----------



## Brand86 (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it too late to put my name down for samples? I have spoken to a couple of suppliers and not sure that they have any left - particularly interested to try the hard waxes, especially Blue Velvet.

Cheers
Tom.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i wouldnt mind trying dodo as well, everyone seems to talk alot about it and with some great comments


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Brand86 said:


> Is it too late to put my name down for samples? I have spoken to a couple of suppliers and not sure that they have any left - particularly interested to try the hard waxes, especially Blue Velvet.
> 
> Cheers
> Tom.





dotnetdave said:


> i wouldnt mind trying dodo as well, everyone seems to talk alot about it and with some great comments


they will be sample kits for sale - so you can try them all you like


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

who will be selling them ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

all the Dodo resellers I believe - I think thats most of the traders listed in the forums here :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Bigpikle is right - all Dodo resellers interested in stocking them should have them in the new year at some point. The official production sample packs haven't been launched yet.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

nice, any idea what the sample packs will contain or what sizes and what rrp


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Soft wax sampler will contain 4x 30ml sample pots of the Dodo soft waxes, Rainforest Rub, Light Fantastic, Orange Crush and Purple Haze

Hard wax sampler will contain 4x 30ml sample pots of the Dodo hard waxes, Hard Candy, Diamond White, Banana Armour and Blue Velvet

'Straight Eight' sampler pack will contain 8x 30ml all wax samples

We will then introduce light, warm and dark samplers later.

RRP will be 20-25 GBP for the four, and 40-45 GBP for the eight.


----------



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

*)*

Hi,

This is why I love Detailing World, you get to speak to the actual product manufacturers/representatives. I would have been stuck with retail rubbish if it wasn't for this.

I haven't tried the Dod waxes yet but plan to.
I noticed in an earlier post you stated you got 250ml tubs, you still get them?

I will be looking out for the samples.

I'm new to the whole detailing thing but am planning to detail my car alot so trying out different products just now, especially products from manufactures who arent rip offs and are honest unlike a certain american company who sell the products in UK at double the price of US products (just change the $ at the beginning to £). Would be great to test your Dodo stuff before I commit to buying any of them. Wish I joined back in September/October when I got my current car (nothing fantastic, simple family car)

Oh will you be adding samples of the Dod Rubbish Boys Juiced wax?
Can't wait for you to expand, maybe some rim wax ;o)

Thanks for being a honest manufacturer aswell

Regards

Suf


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Suf

When we went from being punters to pros, as it were, we made a conscious effort to be as approachable, as friendly and as open as we could be. I suppose I was impressed with a signed postcard from Julian Richer that I once got for filling in a customer feedback card at Richer Sounds  Easily pleased, that's me 

Anyway, standard Dodo Juice waxes come in 250ml jars but we will be selling the forthcoming sample packs in 4x 30ml sample kits and 8x 30ml sample kits, so the full range sample kit will come in at 240ml of all eight 'main range' or 'classic' Dodo Juice waxes. The double wax and rubbishboys wax won't be available, at least initially, due to the effort of launching the main sample packs and trying to relabel for forthcoming products. We have another 10 products in development, and once they are out in the next few months, we will be working on another 10. The exciting thing is that we formulate most of our new products entirely and they are brand new recipes, so we really don't know whether a new wax with more of one ingredient than another will be the next big thing or a bit of a dud. It would be easier buying existing products in and recolouring them or adding a different fragrance, but it's not our style. We like to fiddle. :thumb: 

Ironically, the exchange rate/american issue you mention counts against us, because by the time a pot of Dodo Juice wax is shipped to the states and converted from strong UK pounds, it isn't as cheap for our american friends as it is to our UK customers. They also tend to get the big american made products cheaper, so any price advantage we have disappears. We still maintain that our products can compete even if you remove the price question, but people are less likely to try an unknown product, or switch to it, without a good incentive. Our new products should help address the balance as we believe they will compete with the very expensive US products, so even the exchange rate can't muck things up.

The rim wax question is interesting as I talked to our chemist about it today, and we will do one at some point. It won't be until after a shampoo or quick detailer tho', simply because there is more of an immediate demand in our line up for these. It is also a more complicated product to develop due to the much more extreme conditions the wax has to endure - the high temps of the brakes and corrosive nature of brake dust mean it has to have a different composition to normal 'concours' style paintwork final stage waxes.

All the best
DF


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

:thumb: for the update


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

what about people who only want 1 or 2 pot? i.e i have a yellow car and am after a sample of banana armour and orange crush...i have no use for the others really...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We will do 'light', 'warm' and 'dark' sample packs in the future, maybe with small samples of Lime Prime. The sheer complication of artworking a full range of pot labels in different sizes, plus the outer packaging, has meant we are launching with some basic packs for the curiour, then tailoring the packs to specific demands later. We need to get the first lot of sample kits out, which should be imminently as the labels are currently with the printer and we are awaiting movement after the xmas break with these.

Regards
DF


----------



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

*phew, got the post again*

Thanks to petrolhead I got this post again, spent ages looking for it.

Thanks a lot DF

Waiting patiently for the sample packs to come out  
I agree that it would be to get a sample of purple haze n blue velvet together even if they are bigger pots BUT I also like the idea of soft wax n hard wax samples as I can buy a sample pack and give some pots to mates, ge them interested in waxes aswell, spread the dodo knowledge/love.

For easter you should make a dodo egg type jar filled with some weird n wonderful wax 

Thanks for your time DF, much appreciated


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, thanks for the kind words and input suf. We have lots of product ideas and many of them will make it to production. Seasonal waxes could well be one of them - but at the moment we are concentrating on getting shampoo, sample packs and Lime Prime Lite out there. We've launched 10 waxes in 8 months, which is enough wax for most people, LOL.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

yes sounds like you guys have been busy, but please get the sample packs out as i have itching pockets and need to buy some new wax to try


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I finally got round to trying some of my samples I put some light fantastic on my new white corsa bonnet and was so impressed i did the whole car with it! Then put some purple haze on my mums black tigra bonnet and hard candy on my bros blue corsa. Finally some rainforest rub on my dads tungsten antara bonnet and Im seriously impressed! Easy on easy off and the finish even on my white is outstanding! Thanks Dodo!!!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Add me to the list for a sample set, that would be great !


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

And Me please Dom:thumb: 

Dom


----------



## 10993 (Dec 22, 2007)

hi, think i mist it somewhere, what is the price of the sample packs?


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

the individual pots were £4.50 each and i think the full sample set of all 8 was in between £30 and £40 somewhere.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Are the sampler pots available yet?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> Are the sampler pots available yet?


Oh no you get hook on this as well Lee


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Oh no you get hook on this as well Lee


Damn thats some collection, fair play :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> Are the sampler pots available yet?


same here:wave: keep us posted


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

From what i've heard it's gonna be very very soon, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

is there going to be plenty available?or is it a first come first gets basis again?


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

it looks like the demand for them is going to be massive again so it will be first come first serve again mate


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

hows this going to work then as i dont want to miss out again!is there a list i dont know about etc?:thumb:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

I got 2 samples, banana armour and orange crush


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

thats what i want banana armour and orange crush


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We won't do a list again... they will go out to resellers to handle. We will make enough to cope with demand and then 'launch' them.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We won't do a list again... they will go out to resellers to handle. We will make enough to cope with demand and then 'launch' them.


got a rough date?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Any updates on when the traders will have stocks of the Dodo 4 and 8 pot sample kits? The end of December date obviously came and went and it looks like January is going to do the same - or have I missed an announcement?


----------



## 10993 (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you have a list of retailers that will be getting the sample packs? and what cost if any?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

No announcements missed. We are still aiming for end of January but labels continue to provide problems and we don't want to send out another set of pre-production sample jars like last time; everyone is working as hard as they can to get these out asap and they will be worth the wait. We simply can't accept imperfect labels on one or two pots per sample pack, and with 12 separate labels being created for the range we aren't happy with 9 or 10 looking good. So please continue to bear with us. They will go to all Dodo resellers that want to stock them; we will do a list of the 'early birds' nearer the time of launch. Final pricing hasn't been decided but twenty something for the four pack and forty something for the 8 pack is likely.

Gawd I hate labels at the moment.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> No announcements missed. We are still aiming for end of January but labels continue to provide problems and we don't want to send out another set of pre-production sample jars like last time; everyone is working as hard as they can to get these out asap and they will be worth the wait. We simply can't accept imperfect labels on one or two pots per sample pack, and with 12 separate labels being created for the range we aren't happy with 9 or 10 looking good. So please continue to bear with us. They will go to all Dodo resellers that want to stock them; we will do a list of the 'early birds' nearer the time of launch. Final pricing hasn't been decided but twenty something for the four pack and forty something for the 8 pack is likely.
> 
> Gawd I hate labels at the moment.


Okay, no problem  I'll bet you'll not be using that printing firm again!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not as easy as that... it's 'growing pains'.

When you launch a product you want to use a very low volume label supplier and you don't mind about the cost or whether the labels are hand applied or applied by machine. So we use a really good, very helpful (but very busy!) low order supplier who just happens to be in another country (long story).

When demand increases, the prospect of applying three labels to three hundred jars by hand diminishes (we have sold something like 2500 units of Dodo Juice so far, across the range, since June 2007) and you have to look into labels that are able to be machine applied and better value.

We're currently at that tricky half-way stage... too much volume for the low production run labels and not really enough volume for the large run labels (48,000 label minimum order... the last printer was about 48 labels minimum order  ). We have no choice but to 'go large' but needless to say the wax itself remains hand made and we hope any packaging changes will be well received and simply look more professional.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Its the end of jan lol

Any news?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooooo, you guys are keen and on the ball!

Yes, there will be news *very* shortly, but manners dictate that we have to inform a few of our resellers of product developments first. This should be done by tomorrow with a post on this thread re availability soon after.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, the sample kits are live. We have limited initial stocks and these will be available with some of our resellers from approx Thursday. I won't give names etc as some will get the wax before others - it is best to keep an eye on the usual Dodo resellers or your favourite Dodo stockist and see when the stock arrives in. They only have a few test tubes each, so get in touch as soon as the stock hits their website.

Pricing is 21.50 GBP inc VAT for the 4x sampler kits (hard or soft) and 42.50 GBP inc VAT for the 8x complete range sampler.

They are called:

Straight 8 Test Tube (Dodo Juice panel pot sampler kit)










Soft 4 Test Tube (Dodo Juice panel pot soft wax sampler kit)










Hard 4 Test Tube (Dodo Juice panel pot hard wax sampler kit)










All the best
DF


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Great concept, well packaged. I will put my name on a list.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you like them 

We are sure to do some more sample packs in the future, due to the popularity of these (we went from in-stock to out-of-stock within an hour of advising resellers about pre-ordering them). We are working on getting more stock in for next week.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

see theres my problem orange crush and banana armour in different packs...and those were the 2 i wanted to test...without spending money on both...may have to go down the vics concours route instead which is sad as i thought these were going to be available as seperates not packs


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe if you ask VERY nicely, you could receive a custom mix. The worst that can happen is you'll be politely told no, in which case you're no worse off than before you asked.
Just a thought!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

im quite sure i asked this a while ago but was told they had no immediate plans to do mixed packs...

i wonder if anyone would want to do a trade if i bought one pack?...


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Even though i have the full size full range those piccies make me want them just because they look so funky


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

tempted for this myself


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys

It simply won't be possible for us to do separate pots or custom mixed packs to begin with. We're a manufacturer and wholesaler, so we have to create a basic product and make it in big numbers to make it economically possible. If you added in the admin and logistics of someone making packs to order at our end, the packs would take twice as long to send out o resellers, we'd invariably be dealing with muddled orders and human error on a larger scale, and the packs would probably cost twice as much as they should...

Once these initial Test Tube packs are launched and demand is satisfied, we will bring out other sample kits. In a few months, we may have the perfect combination for you, or be able to allow for mix and match single pots, but it has been a mission just getting these babies out. Pleasing most of the people most of the time will always be the likely outcome of products like this, so sorry if we missed the mark on an individual basis. If Victoria get a sale because of it, fair play; we never want to sell someone something they don't want. But we know that there will be a sample around the corner to tempt you from your canadian carnauba (at some point in the future)


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Just been checking the rubbish boys website - carnaubawaxshop.co.uk - and i'm really tempted with the straight 8 test tube.

Stupid question - how long do the sample pots last? Will i get a whole car from one pot? I know this is a silly question, but i've never kept track of wax usage before. lol

Dan
:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I would guess soft wax panels would do at least 1-2 layers over a whole medium sized car, and the hard waxes at least 2-3 layers.

Chatted to Neil S about it yesterday and he reckoned potentially even more. Perhaps 6-8 layers (this was his experience with similar wax samplers he had used).

Ultimately it depends whether you slap the wax on or apply a thin layer. You should certainly get a whole car done per pot if using it sensibly.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome! thanks


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It simply won't be possible for us to do separate pots or custom mixed packs to begin with. We're a manufacturer and wholesaler, so we have to create a basic product and make it in big numbers to make it economically possible. If you added in the admin and logistics of someone making packs to order at our end, the packs would take twice as long to send out o resellers, we'd invariably be dealing with muddled orders and human error on a larger scale, and the packs would probably cost twice as much as they should...
> 
> Once these initial Test Tube packs are launched and demand is satisfied, we will bring out other sample kits. In a few months, we may have the perfect combination for you, or be able to allow for mix and match single pots, but it has been a mission just getting these babies out. Pleasing most of the people most of the time will always be the likely outcome of products like this, so sorry if we missed the mark on an individual basis. If Victoria get a sale because of it, fair play; we never want to sell someone something they don't want. But we know that there will be a sample around the corner to tempt you from your canadian carnauba (at some point in the future)


Well I have found a solution now as I am so keen to try your wax in buying a 8pack and splitting it with a few others from here, lets hope its as good as i have heard


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

who is selling this as the only trader on here i can find selling it is rubbishboy and he is sold out? the other traders websites who sell dodo dont appear to have it online? and im looking to buy an 8 pack now


----------

